# Another great workout with Master Penfil



## Miles (Nov 5, 2007)

I am not a Tang Soo Doin, in fact, I am a dyed-in-the wool, Kukkiwon-certified Taekwondo Instructor.  However, I am blessed to be in a position to (albeit infrequently) train with Master Penfil.

I have been punching and kicking for over 32 years but am always happy to train with this man who is so open and giving.  I had today off from work and we got a chance to train again.  He worked very patiently with me as I am (re)learning the pyung-ahn hyung.  He went a step further and worked with me on the boon-hae with detailed explanations as to why he is doing this technique in this fashion, or in this manner.  It is nice to be a student again and learning straight-forward, no-nonsense martial arts.

If you ever have the opportunity to train with Master Penfil, I suggest you do so.  I am sure you will enjoy the learning experience!

Miles


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm thinking about coming out to Detroit to do just that.  We have cheap flights from my area and it wouldn't be a big deal.  My question is this, what else is there to do in Detroit?  Is there anything in the city worth spending any time with other the Master Penfil?


----------



## Miles (Nov 5, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> I'm thinking about coming out to Detroit to do just that.  We have cheap flights from my area and it wouldn't be a big deal.  My question is this, what else is there to do in Detroit?  Is there anything in the city worth spending any time with other the Master Penfil?



Upnorthkyosa,

Detroit is a good-sized city with museums such as the world-class The Henry Ford, Detroit  Science Center, Detroit Historical  Museum, Historic Fort Wayne.  If  you enjoy art, we have the Detroit Institute of Art,  Cranbrook, and a number of private galleries.

Detroit was recently named the best sports city in the US.  We have professional hockey, basketball, baseball, and this year we even are decent in football.  

Detroit is a great music town-there are music festivals in the downtown area (Hart Plaza) which are free and go all weekend-blues, jazz, techno, country.    There is also concerts at the Palace and outdoor venues such as Meadowbrook and the DTE Theater (known as "Pine Knob" to most Detroiters).

If you like comedy/theater, there is Second City, Fox Theater, Fisher Theater, etc.

If you like gambling, we have a number of casinos.

We have an awesome diversity of ethnic culinary sources: Greektown, Mexican Village, Arabic food, Polish food....

Sounds kind of crazy, but some of the auto plants have public tours and these are fascinating.

In July 08, Detroit will be the host city for the USAT National Taekwondo Championships.

Whatever you are interested in, Detroit has it.

Miles


----------



## exile (Nov 5, 2007)

UpN and I have been discussing this... I'd love to make the trip to Motown to work with JSP. He sounds like exactly the kind of MAist and teacher the KMAs really need to help connect them with their technical sources and keep the combat knowledge latent in their forms from dying out. So everything you've said, Miles, is music to mine ears!

I've been to Detroit before, long, long ago... don't remember much about it except a visit to the Renaissance Center, which I recall as being a fairly astonishing place. But that was twenty-five years or so ago....


----------



## agemechanic03 (Nov 6, 2007)

One of these days, WHEN I make it back to the states, umm in 4yrs hopefully; I am gonna do my best to make it up there. Just from what I've seen, this man has a lot of the Knowledge that I myself am looking for and hoping to distill in others in the years to come.


----------

